# ID this



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful red plant. Thanks


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

That's an alternanthera reineckii.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Kooka said:


> That's an alternanthera reineckii.


What I see for alternanthera reineckii in the net is lanceonate leaves mine is ovalate or still short to be lanceonate, are they same?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

It looks likes rotala indica to me. Balutpenoy2oy how is your phoenix moss doing?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

xriddler said:


> It looks likes rotala indica to me. Balutpenoy2oy how is your phoenix moss doing?


 Look like its already acclimatized in my tank, starts sending leaves and turns into a nice green. Yours ?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

was i right? was in rotala?

mine arent doing so well that are tied to my rocks but the ones on my driftwood seem to be doing okay i think.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

it might be rotala sp.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like nymphaea sp 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Blitzcraze said:


> Looks like nymphaea sp
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


I know that *nymphaea sp* are LOTUS, you might be right......How are your red tiger lotuses ?


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

balutpenoy2oy said:


> I know that *nymphaea sp* are LOTUS, you might be right......How are your red tiger lotuses ?


Very good thanks I this it is nymphaea sp. Looks just like it if anyone knows where is can get some let me know lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

